# WHat is the obsession with French in music notation??



## fortunoquack (May 30, 2021)

It seems to me quite, with enormous generosity, to find a way to improve the notation scores. With that in mind,,,, I begin my contribution to the highest value, to increase the music notation population with a system that finally makes sense. French words are notoriously incomprehensible to the young composer of today. I propose a long change. this will be of great help, no questions asked. You can be part of the big move to remove French (yes please) from the music notation and use English.

Here are my first contributions with French on the left and Modern English on the right:
1. Bass clef: Bass thing
2. pizzicato: pizzication
3. staccato: staccatation
4th legato: legatation
6. Sonata: sonate

this is just the beginning, but you can see how this has already improved the world of music notation.... Before me you had to say "play this horn with Pizzicato articulation", but now you can only say "Pizziccate the violin".

we live in a modern world with Instagram and there is no time to waste. With the new system,,,, YOu can easily save time when writing sheets and.

consider this a new era of music notation. In this regard, thank you and use this glorious new notation system for the modern musician who is always on the go. bye


----------



## d.healey (May 30, 2021)

You're a funny guy


----------



## cygnusdei (May 30, 2021)

French, Italian, tomato, potato


----------



## doctoremmet (May 30, 2021)

French? Wtf...


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2021)

Funny, but pizzicato, staccato, legato are italian words...


----------



## Loïc D (May 30, 2021)

It’s italian words, as stated before.
Our only contribution in French to classical music is... cor anglais


----------



## doctoremmet (May 30, 2021)

FRENCH INFLUENCE IN MUSIC
An overview

AUTHOR: Dobby Emmet

After the Cor Anglais contribution nothing happened for a while. Then came “voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir”, which is French for “would you like me to show you my legato” - then a whole lot of nothing happened again - and then we got Daft Punk.

The End.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 30, 2021)

Which still outshines the Dutch influence on music. Which is this:


----------



## Living Fossil (May 30, 2021)

fortunoquack said:


> Here are my first contributions with French on the left and Modern English on the right:
> 1. Bass clef: Bass thing
> 2. pizzicato: pizzication
> 3. staccato: staccatation
> ...


Your effort is really valuable and it's obvious that an enormous amount of pondering was involved.
French is indeed a language that on one hand makes one conscious of hundreds of normally unused muscles in the mouth area but on the other hand leads to lots of confusions.
The only valuable contribution of this confusion was the English horn, which got its name from a misspelling of the word "cor angrais", or – if one believes the other theorists of ethymology – from a misunderstanding of the word "l'ange" (in English: angel). This contribution was valuable since it makes English people proud of "their" contribution to the instruments, the English horn. 

Now, while i completely agree with your basic idea – i also have to add some remarks to your suggestions:

1) The Bass thing. The idea is good. However, since two years, every music is notated by using the so called piano roll, which includes the whole area. Further, vocalists who maybe still use the antique notation, only use the treble key.

2) The pizzication was used in a time, when string players couldn't afford guitars. Since those days, there are several possibilities to buy acoustic guitars at a reasonable prize. which makes the pizzication unnecessary. Just write "play it on the guitar" in your piano roll and you'll be fine.

3) With modern times came modern pace. Everybody is in a hurry, nobody has time for long notes.
Staccation is the usual way to play notes. It's the default. No need for further description.

4) The legato is a myth that has debunked since. As i'vre written on many occasions, it was invented by the software engineers who programmed "Autotune". They faked history by inventing such a thing as "legato". It was a great success for the famous singer Cher, but that's it. No need for reinventing history any further.

6) Sonate: I would be fine with it. However, Sonate is also the German word for Sonata which can cause confusion. I would suggest to use the universal term "Song" instead.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> it was invented by the software engineers who programmed "Autotune". They faked history by inventing such a thing as "legato". It was a great success for the famous singer Cher, but that's it.


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## cygnusdei (May 30, 2021)

Three cats had a race across a pond: an Italian cat called "Uno Due Tre", an English cat called "One Two Three" and a French cat called "Un Deux Trois." The English cat won, the Italian cat came in second and the French cat appeared to be missing. Do you know why?

Because Un Deux Trois Quatre Cinq...


----------



## Loïc D (May 30, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> 4) The legato is a myth that has debunked since. As i'vre written on many occasions, it was invented by the software engineers who programmed "Autotune". They faked history by inventing such a thing as "legato". It was a great success for the famous singer Cher, but that's it. No need for reinventing history any further.


I stand corrected then.
I was always told that legato came from a dyslexic Italian in despair seeing his ice cream melting continuously.
Hence the proverbial “poor legato” that one can read here and there...


----------



## dcoscina (May 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> French? Wtf...


ha, I was thinking the same thing...






or as they say it in "French": _Piango per il futuro_


----------



## JohnG (Sep 22, 2021)

Dynamics need some work as well. I propose:

Pretty Loud
Real Loud
Mighty Loud
Pretty Darn Loud
Louder Than The Other One

I think these will clear up a lot of confusion and save time in recording.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 23, 2021)

fortunoquack said:


> Here are my first contributions with French on the left and Modern English on the right:
> 1. Bass clef: Bass thing
> 2. pizzicato: pizzication
> 3. staccato: staccatation
> ...


THis block of text might be the funniest thing I’ve read on this forum.

I’m in tears…in public!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 23, 2021)

Why can't we remove all the english words from notation? It would save us a lot of confusion.


----------



## el-bo (Sep 23, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Why can't we remove all the english words from notation? It would save us a lot of confusion.


We could, but we'd be screwing ourselves. (Wait! I think I'm confusing my threads)


----------



## Hansu Heya (Sep 23, 2021)

Fuck! I would have to rewrite all of my Cubase Expression map! Thank you for nothing, fortunoquack!


----------



## CatComposer (Sep 23, 2021)

The standards do seem to be slipping.
Violinists used to refine their portato technique.
Now conductors are content with potato 🥔


----------



## gyprock (Sep 23, 2021)

Doh. Slaps hand on forehead …..

Just put all those pesky notes into a DAW and print out the piano roll. No languages needed at all.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 23, 2021)

fortunoquack said:


> 1. Bass clef: Bass thing
> 2. pizzicato: pizzication
> 3. staccato: staccatation
> 4th legato: legatation
> 6. Sonata: sonate


I can totally picture Frank Caliendo doing his George Bush impression...


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 23, 2021)

Instructions unclear. Horn player got caught in the ceiling fan.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Sep 23, 2021)

"Nocturne" and "dilettante" are the only French terms I know related to music-making.


----------



## proggermusic (Sep 23, 2021)

This thread has provided considerable amusement today, thank you to all involved!

Too bad OP seems to have vanished into a shame-vortex. I'd like to shake his or her hand. Merci et grazie!


----------

